# رســـــــــــاله الى كل من هو مهتم بقطاع البترول



## lol2010 (10 يونيو 2009)

_السلام عليكم ورحمـــــــــــة الله وبركاته _

يا جماعه لو فى اى حد عاوز اى حاجه فى مجال الحفر والتنقيب عن البترول ميتتردش 
وشكرا لادراه المنتدى والقائمين على خدمة الاخـــــــــــــرين

مهندس عمرو ابوالحمد 
مشرف اجهزه الحفر البريه والبحريه


----------



## محمد الاكرم (10 يونيو 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية


----------



## malin (11 يونيو 2009)

يا ريت لو في فرص عمل لمهندسين حفر خريجين جدد ومش لاقيين شغل وشكرا


----------



## h.chemist (13 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

لو ممكن رقم تليفونك او ايميلك لاني فعلا احتاج الكثير عن الحفر واتمني ان تكون عونا لي بعد الله شكرا لحضرتك وانا اعمل في مجال الحفر ولكن احتاج لمساعدتكم في امور كثيره شكرا


----------



## سالم بلس (13 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم الاخ عمرو عندي سؤال في كيفية الحفر في البحر و كيف تمد خطوط نقل البترول في البحر


----------



## بهاءالدين (14 يونيو 2009)

هل يستطيع مهندس الميكانيكا العمل بالحفر


----------



## رجل البترول (14 يونيو 2009)

قسم الحفر علي هذا الرابط به معلومات جيدة
http://oilgas.mam9.com/montada-f6/


----------



## asal_80_77 (16 يونيو 2009)

عارفين المشكله الحقيقيه اننا بنحب الشغل ده سواء كان حفر او انتاج جدا بس مع الاسف مش لقين التوفيق طبعا التوفيق من عند ربنا سبحانه وتعالي بس ادينا بنسعا "اسعا ياعبد وانا اسعا معاك وربنا يكتبلنا جميعأ التوفيق قولو امين


----------



## ASRIR5 (16 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
في الحقيقة نحتاج اشياء كثيرة
مثلا , الطريقة المعتمدة لانجاز برنامج لحفر بئر ما


----------



## فاروق^ (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا ياأخي على مجهودك وجازاك الله خيرا


----------



## كريم مجدىمصطفى (19 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك انا طالب فى قسم الجيولوجيا وكنت عايز معلومات عن المجالات المتاحه لى سواء فى البترول او مجال التعدين ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد الطاهير (20 يونيو 2009)

if it possible to upload well planning and drilling manual book.


----------



## محمد الاكرم (20 يونيو 2009)

محمد الطاهير قال:


> if it possible to upload well planning and drilling manual book.


السلام
لك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126422.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t137345.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t124360.html

وفقك الله


----------



## كريم مجدىمصطفى (20 يونيو 2009)

انا اسف يا جماعه بس ممكن حد يمدنى بمعلومات عن التدريب فى شركات البترول انا جالى تدريب فى شركه ومش عارف اعمل ايه ارجو المساعده منكم والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## كريم مجدىمصطفى (20 يونيو 2009)

لا اله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## تولين (20 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك على فعل الخير


----------



## تولين (25 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## el-mahdy_pet (29 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ولو سمحتوا حد يشرحلي ايه هي cement basket يعني شكلها ووظيفتها وشكراااااااااا


----------



## asal_80_77 (29 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ياباشمهندس 
طلب خاص لو امكن انا محتاج اي معلومات عن السفتي والطرق المتبعه للسفتي في الشركات ولو فيه مواقع او كتب ياريت اتمني الافاده


----------



## نهلة رشدى (30 يونيو 2009)

*انا خريجة علوم*

انا خريجة علوم قسم جيولوجيا و كيمياء وعايزة اشتغل فى مجال البترول:87:


----------



## مهندس / محمد خليل (30 يونيو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك*



lol2010 قال:


> _السلام عليكم ورحمـــــــــــة الله وبركاته _
> 
> يا جماعه لو فى اى حد عاوز اى حاجه فى مجال الحفر والتنقيب عن البترول ميتتردش
> وشكرا لادراه المنتدى والقائمين على خدمة الاخـــــــــــــرين
> ...



السؤال ما هو اقصى عمر للتوظيف للمهندسين فى قطاع البترول


----------



## مهندس / محمد خليل (30 يونيو 2009)

*أخى الكريم*



el-mahdy_pet قال:


> السلام عليكم ولو سمحتوا حد يشرحلي ايه هي cement basket يعني شكلها ووظيفتها وشكراااااااااا



هى عبارة عن معلقه لها ذراع طويله وبالذراع يوجد مزلاج لفتح الملعقه من الاسفل بعد أخذ العينه وعموما هى تسعمل لأخذ العينات اثناء مراحل التشغيل


----------



## el-mahdy_pet (30 يونيو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## محمد الاكرم (30 يونيو 2009)

el-mahdy_pet قال:


> السلام عليكم ولو سمحتوا حد يشرحلي ايه هي cement basket يعني شكلها ووظيفتها وشكراااااااااا


السلام
لك كتاب يحتوي cement basket
http://www.4shared.com/file/29141088/c625d0e1/Schlumberger_-_Well_Cementing.html?s=1
وفقك الله


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (2 يوليو 2009)

Think u very muuuuuuuuuuutch


----------



## هشام ماهر (2 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا بشمهندسين
أنا كان عندى سؤال بسيط لكل مهدسى البترول وهو : إنى طالب فى هندسة البترول بجامعة القاهرة و أريد أن أعرف ما هى الكورسات اللى محتاج آخدها فى هذا المجال قبل التخرج من الكلية عشان يبقى ليا ميزة بعد التخرج سواء كانت برامج معينة او دورات تدريبية او لغات ؟
أرجو من ذوى الخبرة الإفادة ولو بأقل المعلومات عشان الواحد يعرف راسه من رجليه !!
وشكراااااا..........


----------



## huss77 (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
مشكور الله يوفقك


----------

